# Back up lights



## jvcski (Feb 7, 2003)

Alrighty guys i need help. My back up lights are just not enough light for when i am backing up. I was wondering what you guys/girls recommend for me to use for lights as a add on to the rear to give me awesome lighting for when i'm in reverse. I currently have an 2004 F-250sd with a fisher snowplow. thank you


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i have a set of white nights and love em, they are wicked bright, and the best i have seen so far.
http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/Product/Pr-p_Product.CATENTRY_ID:2004313/c-10101/Nty-1/p-2004313/Ntx-mode+matchallpartial/N-10101/tf-Browse/s-10101/Ntk-AllTextSearchGroup?Ntt=white+night

and ebay
http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=1&fsoo=1&fgtp=


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*bright idea*

well i do not have that much disposable income ,i am making one out of a Peterson rubber tractor light 4 1/2 diameter light put a 7 wire plug 4 feet of duplex sealed cable 1 wire to the center terminal and one wire to a external ground with a sealed plug and they come on when you backup total cost $20.00 for 1 light on the left rear . versos $100.00


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

I often install for my customers the Caterpillar work lights that they use on the skid steer. The lights themselves are about $75 a pair, but they are indestructible, and probably the best and brightest spread of light. PM me for more info.


----------



## cobraman (Aug 30, 2007)

I bought 2 rubber encased tractor headlights from PepBoys for less than $20 each and wired them into the back-up lights and mounted them on the salter. Work great


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Matt from Blue Line has the answer for you!!! I had him install the Cat lights and I can tell you there is nothing better!!! You can't go wrong!!!!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

So it is true the center terminal on the 7 pin plug is a reverse signal a buddy of mine kept saying it and never believed him


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

There is a reverse wire on a 7 way trailer connector but I would not try to draw the power for a 55 watt light off the reverse circuit. There is also a power wire on a 7 way. I would wire up a relay off the power from the 7 way and use the reverse as the trigger. Much safer on the electrical system and brighter.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Eclipse;458143 said:


> There is a reverse wire on a 7 way trailer connector but I would not try to draw the power for a 55 watt light off the reverse circuit. There is also a power wire on a 7 way. I would wire up a relay off the power from the 7 way and use the reverse as the trigger. Much safer on the electrical system and brighter.


+1 This is how I do it too.


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

This how I wired mine. Works in reverse, off, or constant on. Blueline tell me more about the lights from CAT. Part #s

Chris


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

CAT Lamp "G" Part # 142-8637 3x3 Halogen Light, Plastic housing with rubber and steel shock absorbing mount.

This is in its normal use on a model 226.










This is a video showing on and off. Completely dark street, the only lights are the Ford Fusion's parking lights on the left.

http://www.qsl.net/kb1eaw/webimages/catlightvideo.avi


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

does anyone have, or can they get pics of how nright the CAT lights are at night? Edit: just noticed the vid you posted, lol


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

If Matt doesn't have pics of them I'll take acouple and post them tomorrow!! Like I said there is nothing better or brighter!!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

SuperDuty;458525 said:


> If Matt doesn't have pics of them I'll take acouple and post them tomorrow!! Like I said there is nothing better or brighter!!


great thanks man!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

who sells those cat lights i cant find them anywhere


----------



## rdaily104 (Nov 22, 2007)

A buddy of mine just put on two small halogens on his Ford Reese receiver. He said it cost 20 bucks and loves them. He said it was the easiest thing to do and was done in ten minutes. I will try and find out where he got them at and post.....


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

You have to get them through CAT if you have an account. I have still pics too, I'll post later. If you want a set, PM me.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yea def post some pics of them at night, so we can see how bright they are.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm not the best photographer, but these should give you a good idea why I love these lights.

This is about 11PM, no other light source except these lights.


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

I have two peterson LED work lights in my bumper and it provided enough light, and pulls low enough amps that they work fine off the reverse light circut.but if you want to daylight go to walmart or a auto store and buy 2 of the cheapest 6inch offroad lights, usaully for about 20 bucks.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

pwrstroke6john;459700 said:


> .......but if you want to daylight go to walmart or a auto store and buy 2 of the cheapest 6inch offroad lights, usaully for about 20 bucks.


I've been that route, and it works, but you get what you pay for. On a 1-10 scale, anything you can get at walmart is about a 5 bright, these lights are 9-10. Just my opinion.


----------



## Bill 211 (Nov 28, 2007)

a few weeks ago i won an auction on ebay for 2 new hella 4 3/4 halogen 55watt floodlamps with rubber housing for $ 24.50 incl. s/h , i thought it was a good deal, so i decided to get another set , so i found an auction for - hella floodlamps - bid & won it for $15.50 incl. s/h, even better deal than first set , so the big brown truck drops the package, i open it up & theres 4 ,yes 4!!!! new lights :bluebounc WHAT A BARGIAN !


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Hahaha its kinda like christmas when the big brown truck comes :waving:


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

```
I've been that route, and it works, but you get what you pay for. On a 1-10 scale, anything you can get at walmart is about a 5 bright, these lights are 9-10. Just my opinion.
```
 I missed your pictures of your 150 with the Cat lights.I might have to get me some of them for the work truck!


----------

